# The Ultimate Bomb



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

(This post has been opened as a new thread based on content and length - Sorry Mods but I owe this BOTL due exposure)

Well Ladies and Gentlemen, everyone has been wondering who CTIICDA was gonna hit......and I'm the man.

It all started out innocently enough with me offering a simple trade for a couple of Tat Blacks. Well, Charles sent the Blacks but hidden underneath was a deadly payload!!

I'm late in posting this as I've spent the last two hours researching the sticks he sent as they not only wiped out my wish list but I've never smoked a single one of these gems. I've listed a little trivia on each one to convey the value of what was sent.

Perdomo Estate Selecion - Edicion de Silvio (created in tribute to Nick Perdomo's grandfather who personally grew and aged this tobacco prior to his death; the blend is a family secret; sealed in a coffin with a wax stamp)

Comacho Liberty 2007 - (barber pole of maduro and cameroon wrapper; ser #6670 of 40,000)

Comacho Liberty 2008 - (3194 of 40,000)

Cabaiguan Cuba Imperiales - (named after the Don Pepin's hometown in Cuba)

Comacho 10th Anniversary - (nuff said)

Partagas 160 (contains a mix of DR and Mexican tobacco and a vintage 1977 Cameroon wrapper)

Tatuaje Cojuno 2003 (slang for "ball kicker" ~ nuff said)

Tatuaje Exclusivo Zone del Este (referred to as the "Havana VI on steroids"; Cafe Rosado Oscuro wrapper; once smoked, never to be seen again)

Tatuaje Brown Label (nuff said ~ everybody luvs em)

Avo Tesoro (means "treasure"; comemorates Avo Uvezian's [he wrote Strangers in the Night for all you old guys] 82nd Bday)

Arturo Fuente Anejo Xtra Viejo (made from the same components as the Opus X but with a Connecticut maduro wrapper aged in Cognac barrel)

...and not to forget the two Tat Blacks (extremely limited edition) that lured me into this fray.

Charles, your generosity is unbelievable and you've gone way too far with this gift. You have my full vote to be recognized as a " Hall of Fame Bomb!er" !!



ctiicda said:


> Lol most likely...it wont be that bad...I am by no means in the ranks of the elite bombers on this site! Just trying to have a little fun


I now have to publicly disagree with this statement.....and fun you had!

B/SOTLs, my apologies for the legth of this post, but his actions needed to be fully represented. I now close with the statement of "I'm not worthy....I'm not worthy".

*Edition 2*

For those that didn't catch the original thread, the day after I recieved this box from Charles, he sent me a PM and asked why I had left the other cigars out of the picture. "Other cigars....?" I slide over to the box which was still sitting next to my computer and carefully slide away several rolls of newspaper packing and what do I find....? *BOOM* a whole other layer of smokes. :brick: What is going on? This guy is a maniac! I was so astounded by the top layer and immediately jumped online to start researching them (all smokes that I've never had) that I didn't even empty the rest of the box. OMG. A note to those who are targeted by these crazy bombers.....before you release EOD from the site, ensure they clear the ENTIRE area to prevent any secondary. As it turns out, Charles sent a sample of all of his favorite smokes in the second level (pic 3) to include:

601 Green (stongest in the line, woohoo)
Don Pepin Series JJ Maduro
Rocky Patel Decade (celebrating a great ten years for his line)
Perdomo Reserve La Tradicion Cabinet Series P
Perdomo Vintage 1991 ESV Phantom
Padron 1926 (one of Charles' favorite and soon to be one of mine!)
Padron 1964 (who doesn't love these)
San Cristobal Classico (a Pepin/Ashton joint product)

and unbelievably...
4 that I don't know what they are "ah hem"...but some of you will (pic 4)....

I have to publicly state that this is the most serious and generous bomb I have ever seen. Charles has established himself, in a very short time, as one the most dangerous and generous BOTLs I have had the pleasure to meet here! I extend my most humble thanks to you Charles and must place upon you a full sized *Bulls Eye*:huh_oh: for not only my own use but for the target practice of our brotherhood.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice hit!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great hit:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

That's incredible! What a hit! :biggrin:


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

wow Very nice hit!!!!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

*deleted*


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Ted that is an overly generous post..I could not have wound up bombing a better target as you my friend are one hell of a BOTL...Keep me posted if you will on what you think of them as you smoke your way through...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice hit!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> see, now it's huge hits like that that are going to make my bombs look like crap.


Ron that is not what I was after Bro...the last thing i wanna do is piss people off on here...:sweat:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> Ron that is not what I was after Bro...the last thing i wanna do is piss people off on here...:sweat:


No worries! It's all good! A gift is a gift, and everything big or small is a great joy for the BOTL who sends it and receives it.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

baboruger said:


> No worries! It's all good! A gift is a gift, and everything big or small is a great joy for the BOTL who sends it and receives it.


Thanks Brent that is what I think and feel...


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Ron that is not what I was after Bro...the last thing i wanna do is piss people off on here...:sweat:


No no no no no. I'm not pissed at all. I meant that in a friendly, "holy crap" what a hit, kind of way. But talk about setting the bar...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice accolade Ted. 
Three cheers for Charles.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Now that is a nice hit!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> see, now it's huge hits like that that are going to make my bombs look like crap.


My Momma taught me it was the thought that counted. Whether you send $0.50 CFO's #7 or $$$$ ISOM's it's the simple jesture you thought enough about another BOTL to send them somthing to help make their day better. BOMB away, brighten someones day!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

"it's the thought that counts" eh? hmm... I got a whole whack of 'house' sticks... let's see... :biggrin:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Those .50 CFO #7's can give some high end sticks a run for their money!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> My Momma taught me it was the thought that counted. Whether you send $0.50 CFO's #7 or $$$$ ISOM's it's the simple jesture you thought enough about another BOTL to send them somthing to help make their day better. BOMB away, brighten someones day!


Jeez. Doesn't anyone get sarcasm anymore? I didn't think I'd have to make 2 more posts to explain my statement.:sweat:


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

very nice hit


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> Jeez. Doesn't anyone get sarcasm anymore? I didn't think I'd have to make 2 more posts to explain my statement.:sweat:


In that case, ya your stuff will look like crap.. go out and get some good $tuff.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> Jeez. Doesn't anyone get sarcasm anymore? I didn't think I'd have to make 2 more posts to explain my statement.:sweat:


so much more fun to make you squirm... :biggrin:

though I suppose I should be more careful - you'll probably skewer me pretty badly when you get the PIF package... :huh_oh:


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah, i don't like squirming.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:baffled: Amazing hit!! very nice done!!
I expected a couple of those Liberty's they are great looking, can not wait till I got them in my hands!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit indeed.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Bunch of nice stuff right there
Good job!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, that's a serious hit!!! very nice!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

great hit!! im sure you will enjoy those sticks!! theres a few that I haven't tried by for the most part, all of them are delicious!!! its a great selection!! major props Charles on the great hit!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great hit there


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Killer hit!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Dude!!!You got SMOKED!!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ronhoffman2 said:


> Jeez. Doesn't anyone get sarcasm anymore? I didn't think I'd have to make 2 more posts to explain my statement.:sweat:


You should live in Georgia,,,,not many here know what sarcasm is all about and take things wayyyy to seriously. I've noticed there are a few thin skinned BOTL who do not get playful sarcasm and in turn get their feelings hurt over little things that were never intentioned to get them upset. Take things with a grain of salt and you won't have to get you're back up is what I say.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Would love to see "pics" of this hit,,,would be nice to salivate over.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Would love to see "pics" of this hit,,,would be nice to salivate over.


The pics are on page 1 ...just gotta click on them to amke them big enough to see...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Once again, absolutely wonderful hit. Charles - you've certainly outdone yourself. 

BTW, I can still hear Ted hyperventilating all the way over here in the next county.

:biggrin:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man, thats like all my favorite sticks all gathered together in one place....maybe thats what heaven is ???? Rad Rad hit charles, a very evol evol blast you commited on a great BOTL !!! looks like they will have to re-write the history books ..


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

great hit


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

charles is not messing around, super hit pro!!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

the crazy thing is...HES AT IT AGAIN! warhorse... wow man congrats on the awesome score... but im sorry as your whole neighborhood must be gone now...
enjoy the top notch smokes!


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

I think that's a very intimidating smash. LOT'S of great smokes. I'm new to this site, but I can see that there are some great BOTL's in here. Nice job! I think I'd have to wrap my humidor with duct tape and mail it just to get close. Congrats and enjoy!


----------

